# 40k Chaos for sale via Ebay - dreadnought/juggernaut/berserkers/mutated marines



## innovatusdesignstim (Feb 8, 2011)

I WOULD POST PICTURES BUT THEY ARE TOO LARGE!
THERE ARE PICTURES ON EBAY! THANK YOU! 

Chaos Space Marine Dreadnought- Place Bids on Ebay!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270703235098&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Chaos Space Marine Juggernaught - I had to replace the plasma pistol with a bolt pistol.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Warhammer-40k-C...916?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f072b9734

Chaos Space Marine Khorne Berserker Squad- Most good, some broke but easily fixed. more information on that is on ebay under the description. exactly what is broke and what is needed to fix is posted there.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270703241044


Chaos Space Marines (Mutated) custom models. pieces missing
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chaos-Space-Mar...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f072bb5b9

Bidding Ends in 6 days! hurray for a great deal!


----------

